# hmmm what next



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

i have a spare tank with ventilation 3 levels like this one








soz for da pic crap cam
but i have to use it it would be rude not wouldnt it got a bit of money so heat may not be to much of a prob
dan
ps may be getting some finches soon
pps just got gerbils lol im hooked on animals


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

gerbils are dead sweet an usually friendly, just dont wave em infront of your nose lol, my bro got bit that way. i just got a new hamster and a leo too so im pretty much the same lol, although i know what i want next, im gettin another corn and then a beardie lol. what about gettin a snake, hamsters, frogs or a tortoise lol, theyre pretty cool pets, dunno about the tortoise or the frogs personally but i saw some lovely frogs in the pet shop and ya cant not like tortoises can ya? lol, good luck with the hunt


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tell me about it, we have our own zoo too, lol


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

well its not that big yet cos i dont have much room left in my room but iv got:

my first fish tank 1.5 years ago 60 liter
my new tank160 liters about .5 of yaer ago 
a gecko got last wednesday yay
4 gerbils got on satady
and a spare tank bumbum baerrrrrr need a pet need neeed :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: 
dan
ps getting some bird soon (thingers crossed) hopfully a fit one lol
ppsand might get crabs not sure yet though


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

vivariumstoorder.co.uk said:


> might get crabs not sure yet though


lol, that could be read so wrongly 8) 

i know the feeling too about having a small zoo, between me and michelle we have: 6 snakes + 1 missing, 2 leos, 1 tank full of tropicals, 4 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, a pond full of carp and orfe, 4 cats, 1 cockatiel, crickets for the leos, plus she wants to get a hamster and another guinea pig also got mentioned on the sly recently... 

PLUS! my ever growing snake collection will be growing by 2 again soon...


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lmFao i always get called for having our rainbow crab, but it doesn't bother me, as i no i'd defo be taking the piss outa someone else if they had one, got to say tho, if your planning on crabs, do ure research first! We bought 3 rainbow crabs, not noing they were teritorial, now we have 1 dominant crab whos growing massive, and still lives with our little neon tetra, its a mirracle :lol:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah it does sound bad dont it especially cos he said 

getting some bird soon (thingers crossed) hopfully a fit one

then

might get crabs :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

dont get the crabs bit
the fit bird was a joke but anhooo
still cant decide on new pet
dan


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

> dont get the crabs bit


ahh innocence :wink:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

lol yeah, i remember when crabs were just those shelled pinchy things at the seaside lol. now that one word has a whole new meaning


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

lol sorry dan, bless your little cottons.

what kind of lid does that tank have on it?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

its a mesh lid iv found a pet im gonna get giant african land snails of a teacher at school cos she has a notice up cos she got milions of babies
dan
ps the i dont get the crabs bit was a hint for u 2 explain


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

a nice way to put it is 
Also called "crabs," pubic lice are parasitic insects found in the genital area of humans.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

You have alot to learn yet Dan m8 :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

gillsboy said:


> a nice way to put it is
> Also called "crabs," pubic lice are parasitic insects found in the genital area of humans.


Not all humans but quite a few down Chatham way I found!! :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

o kk bet that hearts bit iffy if u itch it though lol
dan


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

can we all remember dans young age please....  .i don't think i'd appriciate my 12 yr old having this conversation... :wink:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

im 13 now and we no most of anyway im not that inosent lol
dan


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol @ andy

oh and dan trust me if u dont no what crabs are u prolly more innocent than u realise :lol:


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

pmsl i have not laughed this much in along time thank you dan and bless you :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

i so wish i wasnt a kid any more
dan


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

lol m8 never wish your childhood away  trust me


----------

